

First ever 'magma-enhanced' geothermal system, breaks record for geothermal heat - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/renewable-energy/first-ever-magma-enhanced-geothermal-system-created-iceland.html

======
ergoproxy
The GEA is the trade association for the geothermal energy industry. Their
website [http://www.geo-energy.org/](http://www.geo-energy.org/) has a 72-page
booklet with a lot of info including details on how a geothermal plant works
(pp. 9-16) and a comparison of the capitalized cost of geothermal energy per
megawatt hour compared to other energy resources (p. 58). See [http://geo-
energy.org/reports/Gea-GeothermalBasicsQandA-Sept...](http://geo-
energy.org/reports/Gea-GeothermalBasicsQandA-Sept2012_final.pdf) [pdf]

I'm a big fan of 2000AD and Judge Dredd comics. Mega-City One is powered by
geothermal energy. A description of the "Power Tower" appears in prog #122,
"Judge Dredd: Father Earth, Part 1":

"Power Tower is Mega-City One's southern electricity generating complex. It is
built around a di-crystal central bore hole that descends one hundred miles
into the Earth's crust tapping power from the planet's molten core." Source:
[http://dreddalert.blogspot.com/2013/12/judge-dredd-father-
ea...](http://dreddalert.blogspot.com/2013/12/judge-dredd-father-earth-
part-1.html)

So MC-1's fictional bore hole descends about 40 times deeper than the real one
in Iceland described in this article.

